

Free business book summaries - rms
http://www.squeezedbooks.com/

======
trekker7
This is a great concept for books and articles in general. A while ago I was
thinking a collaborative book summarizing site would be a good idea; if you
could pull it off, scaling to massive amounts of summaries would be easier.

